# Tombstone Stencil Technique



## MasterGracey1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Love the look!


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Terra, I'm about to start on my first tombstone ever (your Youtube videos are a big help btw). I bought original Drylok (white). Didn't see a gray variety. Does that matter? Would you suggest I do 50/50 mix with black latex paint to get a neutral gray? Also when do you opt for brushing on acetone vs spray paint to eat away at the foam?


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful. What adhesive do you use to glue your foam pieces?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

VladtheImpaler666 said:


> Terra, I'm about to start on my first tombstone ever (your Youtube videos are a big help btw). I bought original Drylok (white). Didn't see a gray variety. Does that matter? Would you suggest I do 50/50 mix with black latex paint to get a neutral gray? Also when do you opt for brushing on acetone vs spray paint to eat away at the foam?


Sorry it took me so long to respond to this. You could go ahead and add black paint to it but add a little at a time until you get the color you are looking for. I don't think you'd need much. Alternately, you can bring the Drylok back to the store and have them tint it for you. They have the formulations from Drylok in their computer. 

I like brushing the acetone when I want more control. But for this stone the spray paint was perfect.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

ghostlland820 said:


> Beautiful. What adhesive do you use to glue your foam pieces?


Sorry it took me so long to reply to this question. Back them I used Loctite foamboard adhesive but they don't make it anymore. Here is a video showing my search to find a better glue. There are several to choose from - depending on your need:


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

[mention]Terra [/mention] Here’s my obelisk using your stencil approach. It’s nearly done save for 1 or 2 more tea stains. Overall I’m very pleased. Just wondering if this ever happened to you....the top vertical portion stencils worked beautifully. But the bottom Celtic cross, same foam board, I could not get the spray paint to eat away at the foam as effectively. And I hit it hard MANY times and even tried couple differently spray paints. I just don’t get it. (But generally just as well...nothing wrong with bottom piece showing different uneven wear as compared to top). 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Your stone looks amazing!

I used the spray paint technique _*because*_ of its unpredictability. But, that is risky - it could end up in a good direction or a bad direction. In some areas, the foam would dissolve a lot and in others it wouldn't. My intention was to use the fact that nature dissolves stone in unpredictable ways and this technique speeds that process up. But, in your case - it seems that it dissolved in forms that you weren't looking for. I've got some solutions for you but first - lemme explain spray paint cans on foam:

The paint isn't what is dissolving the foam, it is the *solvent* mixed into the paint. So, as you spray - the paint along with its solvent goes onto the foam and the race is on. The solvent begins to dissolve the foam but as the paint dries - it begins to protect the foam. The end result of dissolving depends on your spraying technique (perhaps spraying too far away - solvent evaporated before hitting the stone) and the amount of solvent that is expelled along with the paint. This unpredictability is great for some projects but others you need more predictable results. That is why I also will directly apply acetone instead.

Another factor that could inhibit the dissolving effect is if the surface of the foam is in pristine condition. I've found that any marred, bruised and scratched areas dissolved faster. I attribute that to the solvent being able to penetrate deeper into the foam.

As I said, I think your stone looks great already but if you want additional effects, you could scrape, gouge or sand away random areas of the foam to expose it again. Then, either respray or directly apply acetone. Hope that helps


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

[mention]Terra [/mention] Have you ever tried to apply acetone via spray bottle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

VladtheImpaler666 said:


> [mention]Terra [/mention] Have you ever tried to apply acetone via spray bottle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I haven't but that sounds like a fun experiment and could look amazing!


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Here is completed stone with a little more aging and lichen. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking good there Vlad.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

It is beautiful!


----------

